# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Stocker des donnes qui arrivent en srie sur un bus

## steph496

Bonjour,

J'utilise Quartus 2 pour programmer un CPLD en VHDL.
j'ai des donnes qui arrivent en srie sur un bus. Ce que j'aimerais faire, c'est pouvoir stocker ces donnes (par exemple en stocker 5 et rafraichir ce stockage a chaque fois qu'une nouvelle donne arrive).

donnees series

S1--> S2-->S3-->S3-->S4-->S5-->S6-->S7-->S8-->S9

j'aimerais pouvoir stocker au moment ou S2 arrive par exemple sur le bus:

pos1 <= S2
pos2 <= S3
pos3 <= S4
pos4 <= S5
pos5 <= S6

et au moment ou S1 arrive :

pos1 <= S1
pos2 <= S2
pos3 <= S3
pos4 <= S4
pos5 <= S5

mais je ne sais pas comment faire ca en VHDL.
Merci de votre aide.

----------

